# Win10 not recognizing Kotion G1000 headset mic



## aurbercor (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello! I have a Kotion Each G1000 headset. The headset has two separate plugs for the headphones and microphone and I have them connected to a splitter which then sends them back to the one headphone jack in my computer. The headphones are working, but Windows 10 is not recognizing the microphone. I tried running the "recording audio" troubleshooter and the "hardware and devices" troubleshooter and saw no change. Removing the splitter and plugging in the microphone directly doesn't seem to help. Any ideas?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If the Microphone does not work when it's connected directly to your PC (hopefully in the rear pink port, without the splitter), you might want to run the Microphone setup wizard.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> The headset has two separate plugs for the headphones and microphon...... Windows 10 is not recognizing the microphone.


 The two different plugs are one for the Mic and one for the Headphones. So, you don't want to put both into a splitter, you want the headphone to plug into the Black Headphone jack or to the Green Speaker/Line out and the Mic cable goes to the Pink Mic Input.


----------

